# Dent Removal



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Some B******D as put a small car park dent in the door of my wife's 500 Abarth, any recommendations on good dent removal??


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Our dent man will be here on monday..


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh balls im in Bournemouth!!! I will try and call round to have a chat and find out when he's with you next


----------

